# LG Refrigerator Flashing Water Dispense Light



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sure sounds like the main control board


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Well - if you talkned to them then they're probably right.

Call again and see what you need to do to fix it.


----------



## coreyjacob (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hopeful fix*

I'm going with the hypothesis here...the control board, just bought it on on Ebay for $50. No one in Louisville, KY stocks it. I'll let you know the verdict once I reinstall it. Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## coreyjacob (Dec 29, 2011)

*Fridge Fixed*

It was the main board, a five minute fix if this happens to anyone else. Make sure you shop prices for the board, prices varied from $50 to $180.


----------

